# Black Wheels - Swap, Paint, Buy?



## bales9er (Oct 15, 2019)

New to the forums and new owner of a '19 SEL R-Line. Just curious if anyone knows a good spot to find others who may be willing to do a wheel swap or even a good place to buy the factory Mejorada black wheels. We are also considering having our stock wheels painted black so any suggestions on where to get that done in MA would be helpful too.


----------



## SteveVWcary (Aug 11, 2019)

bales9er said:


> New to the forums and new owner of a '19 SEL R-Line. Just curious if anyone knows a good spot to find others who may be willing to do a wheel swap or even a good place to buy the factory Mejorada black wheels. We are also considering having our stock wheels painted black so any suggestions on where to get that done in MA would be helpful too.


You can get the stock rims* powder coated*. 
Speak with local dealer or search for Rim shops in your area.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

Second the searching for wheel shop. Avoid dealers if you can because they typically tack on their markup


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

There are a few choices. 
You can buy the factory black wheels. You might be able to find them from an owner used, but new will be like $270ea. Check the classifieds on these forums or Craigslist.
You can have yours powder coated for $125-150 a wheel. You won't have your car for a few days though. 
You can "Plasti dip" them yourself for about $20. It's a real thing. It's basically a plastic/rubber spray paint. The nice thing is it is 100% removable...and if it gets nicked or scratched you can recoat it in your garage. Check YouTube for Plasti dip videos. "Dip your car" is a company that specializes in it and has lots of videos.


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

I came in to suggest PlastiDip like TimK suggested.
With proper covering/taping, you don't even have to take off the wheels.
But I would recommend doing so.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Ill be plasti dipping ours in the future and highly suggest it as well.


----------



## bales9er (Oct 15, 2019)

Ive seen the plasti dip on a friends F-150 but he used a matte finish, I'm looking for a nice glossy finish that mimics the OEM black wheels. My local wheel shop does powder coating and they have a "wet black" finish for $600 out the door so right now that's the most appealing option but I am still looking around for either a wheel swap for the OEMs or a good deal on a set so I can then turn around and sell mine. The powder coating is unfamiliar territory for me so I'm a bit wary but in the end I have a feeling it's going to be my best option if I want that factory finished look I'm after.


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

I was fortunate enough to find a set of gently used Mejoradas with 75% tread for about $600, was from a totaled Atlas. Since winter is coming and you probably wouldn't want those out, be patient enough and can probably find something good to come up. Forums, CL, auto parts/recycling, etc.

I think the plasti dip has a clear coat that can be sprayed on for an even glossier look.


----------



## Misio9 (Sep 23, 2019)

I would swap my almost new black Mejorada for yours. Unfortunately I'm in IL but that's funny that I was looking to swap mine for SEL-R wheels.


----------



## bales9er (Oct 15, 2019)

Misio9 said:


> I would swap my almost new black Mejorada for yours. Unfortunately I'm in IL but that's funny that I was looking to swap mine for SEL-R wheels.


Figures, that's exactly the deal I'm looking for!


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Apparently with plastidip the texture can be controlled by how far away you spray. You can get a smooth coat by spraying closer. Also, as noted there is a gloss finish you can add after the base black layers.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

I plasti dipped my CC wheels and they looked pretty good, and were very durable. Made it 1 year with no touch up needed. Slight learning curve, but by wheel 2, looked nice and smooth

On my atlas, I put vinyl on the center section of the stock 20” wheels. Looks pretty decent, took a few hours and another slight learning curve

If I can remember (or figure out how) I will post a pic.


----------



## bales9er (Oct 15, 2019)

Does anyone know if the factory black wheels are powder coated or painted?


----------



## SaxManJF (Jan 5, 2019)

*Highly recommend DYC Plastidip*

I know you're looking for powder coating, but figure I'd toss in another plug about Plastidipping. As mentioned before they do have a glossy coat. They also have Pearls that will also give that shiny type finish you're looking for. I was looking for the same because I don't enjoy Matte finishes and wanted glossy shiny finish to look at and they turned out great. 

Check out what DipYourCar has to offer. I've plastidipped 3 sets of rims and it's really easy. On top of that, it protects your rims. I'm in Buffalo NY and they've held up to super salty winters...even easily survived the tire machine putting on new tires. Once you put 7+ layers of plastidip on the rims they don't get chipped, ruined by brake dust or torn up by salt or anything else you'd run in to in normal conditions. You can take a pressure washer to them (assuming you've done it right) and it doesn't come off, easy to clean and even if you hate it, was only $60-80 to do. It peels right off if you don't want it anymore and if you dipped on a brand new set of wheels, when you peel off, they are still brand new.


----------



## bales9er (Oct 15, 2019)

I appreciate the feedback about the plasti dip and you're right on...ive done a lot more research over the past few days and thats the route im going to go. I have a shop near me that does the AutoFlex coating and thats what i plan on having done in the glossy black. Will post some pics once its done, hopefully in the next couple weeks. Thanks for helping to solidify my decision!


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

SaxManJF said:


> I know you're looking for powder coating, but figure I'd toss in another plug about Plastidipping. As mentioned before they do have a glossy coat. They also have Pearls that will also give that shiny type finish you're looking for. I was looking for the same because I don't enjoy Matte finishes and wanted glossy shiny finish to look at and they turned out great.
> 
> Check out what DipYourCar has to offer. I've plastidipped 3 sets of rims and it's really easy. On top of that, it protects your rims. I'm in Buffalo NY and they've held up to super salty winters...even easily survived the tire machine putting on new tires. Once you put 7+ layers of plastidip on the rims they don't get chipped, ruined by brake dust or torn up by salt or anything else you'd run in to in normal conditions. You can take a pressure washer to them (assuming you've done it right) and it doesn't come off, easy to clean and even if you hate it, was only $60-80 to do. It peels right off if you don't want it anymore and if you dipped on a brand new set of wheels, when you peel off, they are still brand new.


And, if the dip gets rubbed or scratched off, you can fix it yourself. You just use thinner to remove the rough edges and then re-coat the wheel.


----------



## bales9er (Oct 15, 2019)

Just got them dipped on Saturday, very happy with it! Appreciate the tip to go this route!








[/url]IMG_20191103_123204_985 by Z O, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]20191103_121527 by Z O, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]20191103_123457 by Z O, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

That looks good. Did you/applier actually used Plastidip, or was it another brand? Was the whole wheel (inside barrel too) coated or just the outside face?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

knedrgr said:


> That looks good. Did you/applier actually used Plastidip, or was it another brand? Was the whole wheel (inside barrel too) coated or just the outside face?


Based on his post in Show me your Atlas with different wheels its AutoFlex.


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

Plasti dip dat $hit


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

I am going to buy/build a set of black wheels for mine. I would rather keep the stock wheels as is.


----------



## Jonnycapital (Oct 25, 2019)

foofighter28 said:


> Second the searching for wheel shop. Avoid dealers if you can because they typically tack on their markup


I concur on finding a wheel shop.. just dropped my ‘19 SE R-Line with the factory grey 20” 5 spoke wheels off at my local shop early this morning. Same day turnaround for powder coating gloss black - $480 out the door and they said if I pay in cash (i am) they will paint all 4 brake calipers whatever color I want. Went with bright red. Excited to see how they turn out. Will post when I pick up tonight.


----------



## Jonnycapital (Oct 25, 2019)

Jonnycapital said:


> foofighter28 said:
> 
> 
> > Second the searching for wheel shop. Avoid dealers if you can because they typically tack on their markup
> ...


https://m.imgur.com/gallery/w5fhXOO

https://i.imgur.com/0fgCAc8_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium


----------



## boxster002 (Jun 3, 2007)

Plastidip ran me about 100 with the Glossifier. Powder coating in my area was about 600,

It definitely was a lot of work with taking the wheels off the car and doing it right. It came out decently. You were going to have a tough time throwing enough coverage between the spokes to essentially create a smooth finish there, but the front face should be easy to create that finish.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Nice. The red calipers are a nice touch.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Jonnycapital said:


> https://m.imgur.com/gallery/w5fhXOO
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/0fgCAc8_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium


Put image tags around your pictures rather than URL tags


----------



## bkusk12 (Dec 20, 2019)

Veedubin02 said:


> Put image tags around your pictures rather than URL tags


Love these. I have the same spec. Is the truck lifted? Have any wheel spacers or is it stock? 

What percentage tint did you use in the front? 20? The rears stock tint?


----------

